# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  عمود بايجاز الخميس 15 مارس

## ابوالعلاء (بايجاز)

*بايجاز
التحدي الافريقي !
منذ الان بدأت الحرب على المريخ قبل ان تتوجه بعثته الى العاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري من اجل خوض مباراة الذهاب امام فريق بلانتيوم فى ذهاب دور ال32 من بطولة كأس الاندية الافريقية الابطال .
الحرب بدأت بالملعب الذي شاهدنا صوراً له من خلال الشبكة العنكبوتية وهو ملعب لا يمكن ان تقام عليه اصلا مباريات الدرجة الثالثة بزيمبابوي ناهيك عن مباراة فى بطولة كبيرة مثل كاس الاندية الافريقية .
بجانب ذلك فأن المدينة نفسها تفتقد للكثير من الخدمات واهمها راحة اللاعبين فالفنادق هناك حدث ولاحرج وهي اقل من أي لكوندا هنا في وسط الخرطوم .. هذا بخلاف الكثير الذي نجهله حتي هذه اللحظة .
ونعتقد ان مجلس المريخ تعامل مع هذا الوضع السئ بشئ من الجدية والحرص على حفظ حقوق الفريق عندما خاطب الاتحاد الافريقي معترضا على وضعية الملعب وسوء ارضيته وتدني المرافق فى هذه المدينة .
وكذلك كانت لمتابعة امين خزينة الاتحاد الاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان لهذا الامر مع الكاف اهميتها حيث قامت اللجنة التنفيذية بمخاطبة الاتحاد الزيمبابوي ومطالبته بتحويل مباراة المريخ القادمة الى أي ملعب اخر وبمدينة اخري غير هذه التي لا شئ ايجابي يمكن الحديث عنه .
ونتمني ان يضع اعضاء البعثة واللاعبين وجهازهم الفني الكثير من المشاكل التى ربما تواجههم هناك خاصة وان هذا الفريق كان قد اساء معاملة بعثة الفريق السويزلاندي قبل ايام .
ويجب ان يحتاط مجلس المجلس بأي شئ للبعثة خاصة مياه الشرب والاكل ويجب ان تحمل البعثة معها الكثير من هذه الاحتياجات حتي لاتدخل اعضائها في نفق ضيق .
مباراة السابع والعشرون من هذا الشهر تحتاج من لاعبي المريخ الكثير من الاهتمام والتركيز وعدم النظر الى كل ما يحدث في تلك المدينة وان يكون التركيز فقط في الكيفية التى يمكن ان يستعد بها الفريق وان يتركوا الباقي لمجلس الادارة الذي يتابع الامر الان بحرص شديد مع الاتحاد الافريقي .
صور الملعب الذي كان من المتوقع ان يؤدي عليه مباراته الاولي فى مشواره الافريقي بزمبابوي ملعب لا يصلح لخوض أي مباراة وهو يفتقد للحماية حيث ان المسافة بين اللاعبين والجمهور قريبة اضافة الى ان الملعب يفتقد الى النواحي الامنية .
ومجلس المريخ معه الحق والقانون واللائحة في صفه لذلك يجب ان يتابع كل الخطوات مع الاتحاد الافريقي حتي يصدر القرار الرسمي بتحويل هذه المباراة الى ملعب افضل من هذا .
وتصريحات ممثل النادي الزيمبابوي التى نشرت امس الاول تدعوا للضحك تماما .. وعليه ان لاينسي ان هناك مباراة رد ستقام هنا فى امدرمان العاصمة الوطنية وفي قلعة المريخ الحمراء .
وبالطبع فأن امام المسؤولين فرصة للتعامل بالمثل فأن وجد اعضاء بعثة المريخ ولاعبيه الاحترام والتقدير فى زيمبابوي فمن الطبيعي ان يجد اعضاء بعثة الفريق الذي سيزور السودان بعد اسبوعين من مباراة الذهاب سيجد معاملة كريمة .

مهمة صعبة لوفد المقدمة !
يغادرنا يوم الاحد القادم الاخوين عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس مدير المكتب التنفيذي ومصطفي توفيق المدير الاداري الى زيمبابوي كوفد مقدمة قبل وصول بعثة المريخ الى هناك .
ونعتقد ان الاخوين عبدالباقي ومصطفي سيجدا من المعاناة الكثير ولكن رغم ذلك نثق في انهما سوف يوفرا الكثير على البعثة لحظة وصولها وذلك لثقتنا في الثنائي ومعرفته بخابايا وسوء التعامل فى معظم الدول الافريقية .
وعليهما ان يضعا الاتحاد الزيمبابوي والمسؤولين بنادي بلانتيوم امام الامر الواقع وان يؤكدا لهما ان المريخ فى الخرطوم بأمكانه ان يرد المعاملة بالمثل فأن احسنوا التعامل سيجدون كل خير وان حدث العكس فأن المريخ وجماهيره قادرون على رد الصاع صاعين .
وبالمناسبة فأن وجود الاخ الزميل والصديق العزيز عبدالباقي كمدير للمكتب التنفيذي شرف لنا نحن جميعا فهو مريخي رائع وانسان مرتب ويحسب خطواته جيدا اضافة الى ان علاقاته فى الوسط الرياضي خاصة على المستوي الافريقي مميز وهذه ستخدم الفريق كثيرا وكل امنياتنا بالتوفيق لعبدالباقي شيخ ادريس فى هذا الموقع الجديد 
نقاط مؤجزة !
جماهير الوصيف او معظمها اكدت ان الماسورة ليس اتوبونك وحده بل ان كل لاعبي الفريق مواسير .
فبعد ان هتفوا لهيثم ضد المدرب وضد ثلاثة من افضل لاعبي الفريق يكونوا قد ظلموا بقية اللاعبين .
قالوا (هيثم مافي كورة مافي ) وهذا يعني ان اموال المحترفين (ان وجدت ) فهي ضائعة .
وان ولدنا وساسا وعلاء الدين ومساوي والبقية كلهم لايعنون شيئا فى الوصيف .
قلنا ان ادارة النيل لن ترضي بتحويل مباراة المريخ الى الخرطوم لعدة اسباب .
وابرز تلك الاسباب ان ادارة التماسيح لا يمكن ان تحرم جماهير المنطقة من مشاهدة المريخ .
بالمناسبة المريخ لم يطلب تحويل هذه المباراة بل ان الاتحاد العام يتخوف من بعض الظروف.
نشاط متواصل ورائع لقطاع المناشط بقيادة الاخ حسن يوسف ومعاونه الاول كابتن حمدي العرضي .
والاروع وجود الاستاذة المريخية الرائعة ميرفت احمد المصطفي فى هذا القطاع .
وميرفت مريخية لحد الدهشة وهي صاحبة طموح كبير وتحدي اكبر .
وتبدئ الاستاذة ميرفت اهتماما كبيرا بفريق رائدات السلة وهي تحرص على نقلهم بسيارتها الخاصة .
التحية لكل اعضاء قطاع مناشط المريخ والذي تنتظره تحديات كبيرة نتمني لهم التوفيق فيها .
وعلينا ان نعطي ميرفت حقها وهي التى تحرص على اداء واجبها على الوجه الاكمل .

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم يااستاذ
انت عارف نحنا كل مره بنطير من الدور الاول للاننا طيبين زياده من اللازم (يجب ان تكون المعامله بالمثل )
والحمد لله انو اخيرا انتبه الاخ حسن يوسف لقطاع المناشط (بعد ان بني عليه العنكبوت)
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لله درك يا صديقي أبو العلاء
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تسلم يا حبيبنا
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*مشكور   ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور اخونا الاستاذ ابو العلاء
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الشكر لك استاذ ابو العلاء وكما قلت علينا عمل التحوطات اللازمة لاى شيئ وعدم الاعتماد على الظروف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فعلا بايجاز الاستاذ ابو العلاء
في كلمات قلائل لخصت اشياء كثيرة جدا
خاصة في موضوع مباراة بلاتينيوم
لك التحية يارائع

*

----------

